# Visiting from London



## cento percento (Jul 22, 2005)

Hello

I am coming to New York City this weekend and I would love to check out the cycling scene in NYC. My main ride in London is my Gios Compact Pro and I love long rides in the country as much as flying around the city. 

Are there good bike shops to visit in NYC? The good ones in London tend to be hubs for the cycling community so I guess the same will be true in New York.

Any tips willbe welcome and see you all soon


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

There are some decent shops in NY City.
If you just want to browse, a few that come to mind are Toga, Sids, and NYC Velo.
But none of them are really "hubs" for cycling, as far as I know NY City doesn't really 
have a shop like that it's all about the $$.

There are some good rides though, there is also a race on Sunday morning in Prospect Park, Brooklyn.

I hope that this helps.




cento percento said:


> Hello
> 
> I am coming to New York City this weekend and I would love to check out the cycling scene in NYC. My main ride in London is my Gios Compact Pro and I love long rides in the country as much as flying around the city.
> 
> ...


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

I can't really speak for the NY side of things, but I live on the Jersey side and a good ride thaat many city dwellers as well as us Jersyites do is 9W north to Piermont or Nyack. It is just a matter of crossing th GW bridge and heading North. If you do it on a weekend its easy to do as hundreds of peple do that ride every weekend and many groups meet on the Jersey side of the GW bridge.


----------

